# NREMT certification lapse



## ethomas4 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

I am not sure if the is the correct place to post, I hope it is.

My situation is the following: I got my EMT-B in 2010, renewed in 2012. I did not renew in 2014. From reading NREMT, it says "If your National EMS Certification lapsed as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) within a two year period or you are currently state licensed as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT), you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations."

So my question is, I can still do a refresher and take the test prior to March and I should be able to get re certified correct?

I am checking because some people/sources tell me that those 2 years only refer to the first two years after the initial certification. Does any one know?

And yes, I have tried to contact NREMT and local/state EMS offices, no luck.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 11, 2016)

Do you have a state certification?


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi luke_31

No, my state also lapsed in 2014.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds like you might have to redo a basic program.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Sounds like you might have to redo a basic program.


I second this.  It's been two years, go ahead and find a program and redo the course.


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 12, 2016)

thanks for the input


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 12, 2016)

Wouldn't it depend on the state? In other words, if the state only requires him to take a refresher or whatever in order to get his state card back, couldn't he then retest NR with his state card?


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 12, 2016)

finally got through with NREMT after 2 hrs....for whats its worth: I just need a 24hr refresher with skills lab and take and pass the NREMT national exam.


----------

